# Deli Sliced Deer Ham!



## yankee2bbq (Feb 11, 2018)

Started with a boneless deer ham. Put my rub on it and put it in the fridge over night.  Next morning, used butchers rope/twine tied the ham up and put it on the preheated WSM at 250 degrees.  Wrapped in foil with a cup of white bbq sauce, 4 hours in.  Pulled from smoker with IT at 155.  Sliced using my Chefs Choice 215. Smoked Swiss, more white bbq sauce on a Jimmy Johns  sub....yummy!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2018)

Great looking meal!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks Al!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice looking meal Yankee. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 12, 2018)

Y2BBQ, Nice smoke and an awesome looking meal ! like


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks like a Powerful good Sammy, Yank!!!:)

I could take care of 2 of them real easy!!:D

Nice Job!---Like

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 12, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Y2BBQ, Nice smoke and an awesome looking meal ! like


Thanks!



bearcarver said:


> Looks like a Powerful good Sammy, Yank!!!:)
> 
> I could take care of 2 of them real easy!!:D
> 
> ...


 Plenty of leftovers, come on over!  And thanks for the compliment.


----------

